

What's Wrong with the IGF - fatso784
http://therottingcartridge.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/whats-wrong-with-the-igf/

======
vannevar
I suspect this issue is endemic to any situation where the judging is
timeconsuming and occurs in private. Typically an organization giving out
awards doesn't have much leverage over the judges. This is a very rare case
where the judges were 'observed' unknowingly in a way that was perfectly legal
and only implicated their judging behavior.

Now if only we could get this kind of telemetry from reviewers of academic
papers...or politicians voting on legislation.

------
eropple
This story, in general, deserves some love. I'd love to see telemetry results
from other judges--I've heard mutterings that this is pretty endemic, IGF and
otherwise.

